# Big Ray?



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I have to ask, what happened to Big Ray? The last I saw he was staying, how come he left? Its a shame that he did, he was a great guy who helped me out a great deal and was very patient with everyone, which is hard to find these days.

Big Ray if you see this, come back, I am sure you will be missed greatly here.


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

Seems like he left...guess he wasn't tough enuff to take and give criticism. He was a good guy though sorry that he left but hey the show must go on they are plenty of people on here, even if it takes 2 or 3 who can fill his shoes. lol best of luck buddy.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

Abner said:


> Seems like he left...guess he wasn't tough enuff to take and give criticism. He was a good guy though sorry that he left but hey the show must go on they are plenty of people on here, even if it takes 2 or 3 who can fill his shoes. lol best of luck buddy.


wow I must have missed something big because I had no idea he was in a fight/altercation with someone.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

He asked the mods to be removed from the site and wanted all of his posts removed. I did as he requested. :/


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

caker_chris said:


> wow I must have missed something big because I had no idea he was in a fight/altercation with someone.


I wouldn't call it a fight just back and forth with brandon...which actually proved to be a very informative discussion for the rest of us i think. I guess he felt he wasn't here to get into heated debates where people are trying hard to prove that he is wrong. It's all good in the hood though i hope brandon doesn't leave because of it too. Then who is going to have these debates?


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

Well thats a shame, big ray was a very helpful and informative guy. I dont believe i have met or had any experience with Brandon, but its a shame that it came down to that. I know Ray was definatly a patient guy when it came to dealing with noobs and less knowledgable individuals and it sucks he wont be around to help others in their delemas. That is what this forum is supposed to be about. Helping others and sharing our experiences. Alot of forums can use more people like Ray, because alot of people just bully and put others down instead of instructing and encouraging. There is nothing wrong with a bit of a debate, someone might no more than the other and that type of thing is bound to happen. NO ONE is perfect and NO ONE knows everything. Everyone is also entittled to their own opinion as well.

Well heres hoping that Ray decides to come back and join the community again.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

actually he can't. He's on a read only ban atm.

He managed to call people stupid and personally attack people in a couple of posts so I added Wanting to leave + Attacking people because they didn't agree with him = Read only ban.

I am going to close this thread because he can't defend himself so its really not fair to discuss him here.

:Edit:

Ohh and if anyone wishes to PM me or any mod about this please feel free...


----------

